# Adresses de podcasts ?



## CheepnisAroma (7 Avril 2005)

Je m'intéresse de plus en plus aux podcasts. Avez-vous des adresses de podcasts sympa ? Merci de les faire connaître.
Ah au fait, si c'est le vôtre à vous tout seul personnellement, c'est encore mieux


----------



## phipounet (7 Avril 2005)

Salut !

Encore faudrait-il savoir ce qu'est un ou une podcast ??


----------



## pixelemon (7 Avril 2005)

*Podcast* c'est inclure un média sonore dans la note de son blog (mp3 ou autres formats). Si la solution de blog est correctement équipée, un tag (bout de code) spécial sera inclu ( "Enclosure" ) dans le fameux fichier de syndication RSS (celui qui permet de lire les infos d'un blog sans aller sur celui ci, grâce à un lecteur RSS...) du blog. Les robots et autres clients (lecteurs) qui lisent les fichiers RSS vont donc pouvoir "découvrir très vite" si un média sonore est inclu dans une note de blog ou pas.

de l'info sonore donc.


----------



## phipounet (7 Avril 2005)

Merci pour l'explication technique... je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout saisi m'enfin... me voilà renseigné !! :mouais:

Et donc, pour répondre à la question du début : Bin, non... je ne connais pas de sites... (maintenant que je sais à peu près ce qu'est un podcast )


----------



## gaetan (7 Avril 2005)

les Podcasts sont très à la mode aux US.

Pour avoir une liste, tapes juste podcast dans google et tu auras toutes les infos et listes thématiques nécessaires.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Avril 2005)

Lu sur Wikipédia : en 2004, l'Office québécois de la langue française a proposé les francisations *baladodiffusion* et *baladiffusion* pour « podcasting ». C'est y pas mignon  
Mais après tout pourquoi pas


----------



## MrStone (25 Mai 2005)

Sinon, toujours pas d'adresse sympa à faire partager ?  


[edit] Bon, bon... ok, j'ouvre le bal... enfin celui-ci est un grand classique, donc je me mouille pas 
C'est arteradio.com 
[/edit]


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Tiens, j'ai trouvé un autre site de podcast musical et sympa :

http://www.micronuit.com/


----------



## asybonanga (26 Mai 2005)

http://www.blogotheque.net/


http://www.blogotheque.net/radio.php3

La radio blog c'est vraiment simple à installer.


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

asybonanga a dit:
			
		

> http://www.blogotheque.net/
> 
> 
> http://www.blogotheque.net/radio.php3
> ...


 Excellent  
Et il va même y avoir le premier apéro _Fight-pod_ samedi prochain :love:

Les infos ici !


----------



## reven (16 Juin 2005)

Et un de plus ???> The Pomcast  
C'est trés prometeur...

Perso moi j'ai adopté. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> *Podcast* c'est inclure un média sonore dans la note de son blog (mp3 ou autres formats). Si la solution de blog est correctement équipée, un tag (bout de code) spécial sera inclu ( "Enclosure" ) dans le fameux fichier de syndication RSS (celui qui permet de lire les infos d'un blog sans aller sur celui ci, grâce à un lecteur RSS...) du blog. Les robots et autres clients (lecteurs) qui lisent les fichiers RSS vont donc pouvoir "découvrir très vite" si un média sonore est inclu dans une note de blog ou pas.
> 
> de l'info sonore donc.



Concrètement je n'ai toujours pas compris comment cela s'utilisait. Il n'y a pas le problèmes de droits d'auteur lors de la diffusion?


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

Bon, séance de rattrapage pour le petit WebO qui n'a pas tout suivi 

Le podcasting est, comme indiqué plus haut, un moyen simple (huh ?) et efficace d'écouter ses émissions préférées sur son iPod. (c'est une formule un ppeu raccourcie)

Pour l'instant on peut saluer quelques initiatives francophones (comme le formadable Arte radio), mais la majeure partie reste encore anglo. Parions que ça ne saurait tarder à changer.

Concrètement ça s'utilise de deux manières différentes :
1- à la main. Méthode rudimentaire mais efficace pour uen utilisation ponctuelle. Il suffit de récupérer les fichiers mp3 présents sur les sites en question. No comment.

2- à l'aide d'une application dédiée à la récupération et la synchronisation de multiples podcasts. On peut citer entre autres ipodder. Dernière version sur www.ipodder.org.
Cette appli permet de créer une liste des ses adresses de podcasts préférés, dont les mises à jour seront vérifiées régulièrement (merci le RSS). On peut au choix récupérer manuellement les nouveaux fichiers, ou de manière automatique. les fichiers atterissent dans un dossier dédié. En option on doit pouvoir permettre de les récupérer directement dans iTunes en vue d'une prochaine synchronisation.

[Note] On peut s'attendre d'ailleurs à ce que la prochaine version d'iTunes intègre un agrégateur qui permette de récupérer directement les fichiers sans passer par une application tierce. Cela confirmerait l'indication donnée par Jobs au dernier Keynote. [/Note]

Le principe n'a rien de révolutionnaire en soi. On copie des fichiers audio sur son iPod pour les écouter où on veut. Là où ça devient intéressant, c'est qu'on peut rencontrer une variété de programmes bien plus grande qu'auparavant, quand on devait se contenter de la musique et des audiobooks.
Maintenant on a de la musique, live ou pas, certes, mais aussi des blogs audio (du type 'je lis mon blog'  ), des interviews, des débats, ... tout un tas de choses assez nouvelles dans le domaine.

Quant au problème du copyright, il risque effectivement de se poser de manière délicate :Qu'un bloggueur décide de faire du podcasting en diffusant ses morceaux musicaux préférés, problème. :modo:
En revanche qu'il décide de faire une "émission musicale" où il va nous parler de ce qu'il aime, et éventuellement en faire écouter des extraits, le problème disparaît. 


PS : ça vaudrait peut-être le coup de l'évoquer aussi sur iPodGé... À moins que ça soit déjà le cas ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, séance de rattrapage pour le petit WebO qui n'a pas tout suivi



Non j'avais suivi. Mais j'entends de plus en plus parler de ce binz' et je n'ai jamais vraiment compris en quoi cela consistait. Comme tu le dis, finalement cela n'a rien de révolutionnaire finalement. Mais cela peut-être intéressant.



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Quant au problème du copyright, il risque effectivement de se poser de manière délicate :Qu'un bloggueur décide de faire du podcasting en diffusant ses morceaux musicaux préférés, problème. :modo:



Oui, justement, le postcasting semble être le truc du moment dont on parle partout, mais le chaud problème des droits d'auteur n'est pas soulevé plus que cela. Paradoxal non.

Pour iPodG, oui, pourquoi pas. Cela n'a pas été beaucoup évoqué là-bas.


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non j'avais suivi. Mais j'entends de plus en plus parler de ce binz' et je n'ai jamais vraiment compris en quoi cela consistait. Comme tu le dis, finalement cela n'a rien de révolutionnaire finalement. Mais cela peut-être intéressant.



Allez, y'avait un "  " au bout de la ligne, je ne mettais pas en doute ton don naturel d'ubiquité 

C'est vrai qu'on fait beaucoup de battage autour de ça. C'est présenté comme la nouvelle révolution après le blog... Beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose.
À mon grand regret j'ai trouvé au final très peu de podcasts intéressants à ce jour : soit le son est ultra-pourri (ce qui est rédhibitoire pour moi au-delà de 3à secondes d'écoute), soit le contenu ne m'intéresse pas 

Si la révolution est en marche, on va dire qu'elle prend son temps  



> Oui, justement, le postcasting semble être le truc du moment dont on parle partout, mais le chaud problème des droits d'auteur n'est pas soulevé plus que cela. Paradoxal non.




Ça peut paraître paradoxal. De ma courte expérience je n'ai pas rencontré de podcasts bafouant le copyright. Le plupart créent leur propre contenu. S'ils diffusent, ils doivent donc être en accord avec eux-même pour le faire, et autoriser la libre circulation de leur ½uvre.

Le seul cas un peu limite est celui de micronuit, qui propose de la musique live enregistrée "à la main" dans des soirées à Paris. La qualité est moyenne, ce qui n'encourage pas au piratage. L'intérêt est plutôt de faire découvrir des artistes pas ou peu connus, et de donner envie d'aller les voir "en vrai".

Maintenant on peut s'attendre, comme d'habitude, à ce qu'une certaine frange de la population reprenne le phénomène à leur compte pour l'utiliser d'une manière différente et en dehors des lois établies. Souhaitons que ça n'étouffe pas les élans du reste de la communauté.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

Merci pour ces précisions. Il est vrai que l'on peut faire le parallèle avec le phénomène des blog. Ces derniers ne sont que des sites web finalement, mais de part leur façon d'être présenté et géré, ils apportent une vision différente et nouvelle de ce que l'on pouvait concevoir auparavant comme une simple homepage personnelle. Il me semble déceler une similitude avec le podcasting dans l'approche. 

J'ai mieux compris.


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2005)

Bingo ! Très bon résumé de la tendance  

Et si tu veux tenter l'expérience, essaie vite arte radio, ils ont des choses assez exceptionnelles


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu veux tenter l'expérience, essaie vite arte radio, ils ont des choses assez exceptionnelles



Ah ouais. Impec'.  Vivement iTunes 4.9.


----------



## lithium (26 Juin 2005)

Salut, pour les liens de podcasts, il y podcast.net
Pour tout ce qui est infos techniques, tutos, news et bientot annuaire des podcasts francophones il y a Podcast-France.com


----------



## Cricri (29 Juin 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Salut, pour les liens de podcasts, il y podcast.net
> Pour tout ce qui est infos techniques, tutos, news et bientot annuaire des podcasts francophones il y a Podcast-France.com



Et le forum iPod (ou IPodgeneration, je sais plus ce qu'on dit), il sert à quoi ?    :rateau:  :modo:  :style:  :casse:


----------



## lithium (29 Juin 2005)

Bah oui je sais bien, mais lors de ma reponse a ce sujet il n'y avait pas de post ouvert au sujet du podcasting sur ces forums.


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Et le forum iPod (ou IPodgeneration, je sais plus ce qu'on dit), il sert à quoi ?    :rateau:  :modo:  :style:  :casse:



c'est clair 

faudrait continuer la bas, désormais, en rassemblant les adresses déjà données..


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Le mieux serait peut-être de demander à super-violet de téléporter le sujet... ou alors qi quelqu'un se sent l'âme d'en créer un nouveau, plus synthétique.
Moi j'ai toujours des galères de connexion sur le forum ipodgé, donc...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux serait peut-être de demander à super-violet de téléporter le sujet... ou alors qi quelqu'un se sent l'âme d'en créer un nouveau, plus synthétique.



Et quoi encore?   Et techniquement ça n'est pas possible. Ce sont deux forums bien distincts et séparés, des sujets sur le podcasting existent là-bas. Rien n'empêche de faire cohabiter les deux.


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Je savais qu'on pouvait compter sur ta réactivité  

Bon, okay, je m'y colle, après tout, j'avais qu'à la fermer


----------



## Cricri (29 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi encore?   Et techniquement ça n'est pas possible. Ce sont deux forums bien distincts et séparés


C'est malin ça !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin ça !



C'est comme ça. Mais si tu as des solutions, elles seront les bienvenues.


----------



## Cricri (29 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça. Mais si tu as des solutions, elles seront les bienvenues.


Ah salaud ! Mais c'est que ça demande du boulot ça !


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2005)

Voilà qui est fait ! 


Reste plus qu'à trouver des choses intéressantes à dire pour alimenter tout ça


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est fait !
> 
> 
> Reste plus qu'à trouver des choses intéressantes à dire pour alimenter tout ça



Impeccable. Il y a quelques initiatives intéressantes qui se mettent en place du côté d'iGeneration.fr. 

Venez-y faire un tour.


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

tant qu'il n'y aura pas de boule disco, je ne mettrais pas les pieds sur ipodGé


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'il n'y aura pas de boule disco, je ne mettrais pas les pieds sur ipodGé



Oui, alors reste ici.


----------

